# Cobra Kai



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Little bit of OB on a super wonderful sunny day


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Look how much he’s grown!! His OB is lookin great


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG, only a Canadian would go out wearing only a little hoodie when the world is white with snow 😂


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

NadDog24 said:


> Look how much he’s grown!! His OB is lookin great


Thank you!
I can’t wait to get back to seeing my trainer


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG, only a Canadian would go out wearing only a little hoodie when the world is white with snow 😂


This one actually made me lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It’s true!
Over here people put on PARKAS and boots and even balaclavas when it is 9 degrees Celsius!
I always text my Canadian friends pictures, and they tell me that is shorts and t-shirt weather in Toronto.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> It’s true!
> Over here people put on PARKAS and boots and even balaclavas when it is 9 degrees Celsius!
> I always text my Canadian friends pictures, and they tell me that is shorts and t-shirt weather in Toronto.


9 degrees!!!!! 
Well
Truthfully that is lovely sweater and maybe a cute hat weather haha 
Talk to me when it’s -30, than you may see me wear a coat that actually qualifies as a coat


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks great!!!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

AlexLafram said:


> 9 degrees!!!!!
> Well
> Truthfully that is lovely sweater and maybe a cute hat weather haha
> Talk to me when it’s -30, than you may see me wear a coat that actually qualifies as a coat


It's 19° (-7°C) here this morning. I was out for 45 minutes with the dogs in sweat pants, crocs, a hoodie and a fleece cap. There's a visual for ya


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> It's 19° (-7°C) here this morning. I was out for 45 minutes with the dogs in sweat pants, crocs, a hoodie and a fleece cap. There's a visual for ya


Yes!!!!

sweat pants are life David !


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Move north David, all positive temps here this week. T-shirt weather


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

WNGD said:


> Move north David, all positive temps here this week. T-shirt weather


Yup - ran in a long sleeve shirt under a lightweight zip yesterday. Got sweaty!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Move north David, all positive temps here this week. T-shirt weather


Today’s good light sweater weather at around -8.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> Today’s good light sweater weather at around -8.


We're just above freezing W of the GTA


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I lived in central Illinois for 5 years and never got used to the cold. Plus, the wind in the midwest never stops and it just cuts straight though you. I didn't step outside in the winter unless I had two shirts, a sweatshirt, two jackets, a scarf, ear muffs, gloves, and insulated boots. If I could have figured out how to manage two pairs of pants, I would have. Even my dog wouldn't poop outside for almost three days when we moved her there in the winter with snow on the ground.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

brittanyS said:


> I lived in central Illinois for 5 years and never got used to the cold. Plus, the wind in the midwest never stops and it just cuts straight though you. I didn't step outside in the winter unless I had two shirts, a sweatshirt, two jackets, a scarf, ear muffs, gloves, and insulated boots. If I could have figured out how to manage two pairs of pants, I would have. Even my dog wouldn't poop outside for almost three days when we moved her there in the winter with snow on the ground.


We are just about to ever a polar vortex 
I guess I will have to find my mitts for that


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Woke up this morning to -20C. Turned coffee on and took my old dog for a 45 minute pee break. T-shirt, jeans, jacket and runners. Lol. 
True story, hitch hiked from Calgary to Anaheim one January. Wandering about in I guess what Cali calls winter temps in a t shirt and people kept stopping me and telling me I needed to put a jacket on before I caught a cold! I kept telling them I was Canadian and it was sun tanning weather.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Move north David, all positive temps here this week. T-shirt weather


Camping our way to Florida right now. We will be back home the first week in February.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> It’s true!
> Over here people put on PARKAS and boots and even balaclavas when it is 9 degrees Celsius!
> I always text my Canadian friends pictures, and they tell me that is shorts and t-shirt weather in Toronto.


Like we dont have states in the US of A where it regularly gets -30 😂 in those areas people walk around just like her. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Tikkie said:


> Like we dont have states in the US of A where it regularly gets -30 😂 in those areas people walk around just like her. 🤷‍♀️


Yeah... OK.
I was talking about where I live. Not the entire USA.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

All I know is, you northerners are tougher than me. Here's the forecast for my hometown this week - I wish I had appreciated the winters there when I lived there instead of complaining that 40 degrees was too cold.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> It's 19° (-7°C) here this morning. I was out for 45 minutes with the dogs in sweat pants, crocs, a hoodie and a fleece cap. There's a visual for ya


Lmao. You sexy thang !


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

brittanyS said:


> All I know is, you northerners are tougher than me. Here's the forecast for my hometown this week - I wish I had appreciated the winters there when I lived there instead of complaining that 40 degrees was too cold.
> 
> View attachment 568231


Where is that?

Many places in the US that have mild Winters and too damned hot in the Summer.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

brittanyS said:


> All I know is, you northerners are tougher than me. Here's the forecast for my hometown this week - I wish I had appreciated the winters there when I lived there instead of complaining that 40 degrees was too cold.
> 
> View attachment 568231


That’s colder than me. I get a low of 46 and a high of 77 this week.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Many places in the US that have mild Winters and too damned hot in the Summer.


That's Picayune, MS - so definitely gets pretty darn hot in the summer, but I didn't mind that part too much. It'd be murder if you had a manual labor job outside, though.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> That’s colder than me. I get a low of 46 and a high of 77 this week.


Where are you located? I'm going to put it on my list of places to consider moving to


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

brittanyS said:


> Where are you located? I'm going to put it on my list of places to consider moving to


I live in San Diego. It definitely has the best weather if any where I’ve lived IMO.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I live in San Diego. It definitely has the best weather if any where I’ve lived IMO.


Oahu is better


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> Oahu is better


I like the scenery there better. It’s more green, more lush. It’s a beautiful place. It’s humid, hot and has random rain. It’s a nice place though. I was there for a Rimpac.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I like the scenery there better. It’s more green, more lush. It’s a beautiful place. It’s humid, hot and has random rain. It’s a nice place though. I was there for a Rimpac.


I was lucky enough to be stationed there for 5 years. I was actually there for about 2 of the 5, but the wife got to know the cool stuff


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I was lucky enough to be stationed there for 5 years. I was actually there for about 2 of the 5, but the wife got to know the cool stuff


That’s how San Diego was did me at first. 4 years stationed here but I was for 3. Oahu was always our last stop before coming home and the first first time we were back in America. It was usually sailors being sailors. Rimpac was when I actually took time to see a lot of it and enjoy it.


----------

